# Idea for a figure for my layout



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Think I've finally found the right subject to try the figure making class:










More like this pose or the statue on the beach:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/vsmith/MrHulot.jpg 











Love the movies, thought it would be fun to have him on the layout!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Looking ahead to your Monsieur Hulot figure. They named a French beach on the Atlantic to honour him. http://www.pbase.com/vincentbruyere/saint_marc 

Preiser offers a postman on a bycicle, which is modelled after Jaques Tati in his Film "Jour de Fetes" 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What a character! I love him.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 21 Jul 2009 01:15 AM 
Hi, 

Looking ahead to your Monsieur Hulot figure. They named a French beach on the Atlantic to honour him. http://www.pbase.com/vincentbruyere/saint_marc 

Preiser offers a postman on a bycicle, which is modelled after Jaques Tati in his Film "Jour de Fetes" 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen 

Thanks for the insight, I'll definetly be looking for that postman figure


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Here he is: http://www.modelltechnik-grossbahnen.de/eshop/index.php?SITE=A0501&FIND=KBE00&CAT=BE00&AN=100122 

Remember, "Jour de Fetes" from 1949 was a black & white film. The only colour they used was a red rear light on postman Jaques bicycle. 

Must get me a copy of it on DVD, have not seen it in ages. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen 

Have Fun


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Haven't found 'Jour de Fetes' on DVD yet, only seen parts on other DVDs but the recent Criterion Collection DVDs of Tati's other four features each have a short film of his, one had "School For Postmen" which was a real treat ! 

It occured to me watching these movies that the recent "Triplets of Belleville" ("Belleviille Rendevous" in Europe) was in many ways a tribute to Tati's comic genious.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.modelltechnik-grossbahne...&AN=100122


----------

